# Se and Music



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

what kind of music do you guys like? 

if I had a dollar for every solo dance party I've had in my room I'd be a very wealthy woman. 
I love classic rock, from The Grateful Dead to Pink Floyd to Zeppelin, Simon & Garfunkel, and then modern folkish stuff like Mumford & Sons, First Aid Kit, Iron & Wine, Jose Gonzalez, Old Crow Medicine Show, and Alt rock{ish} stuff like The Kongos, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Sublime, Black Keys, some MGMT and Bastille. 

and yet there are days like today that I just rock out to upbeat things, be it the How to Train Your Dragon soundtrack or Ghost by Ella Henderson. 

so my fellow Se-users, what kind of music do you like and how do you prefer to enjoy it?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I like my music loud so I can feel it. In the car is best because it's like surround sound.

Types of music. I listen to a lot of pop/top 40 stuff. It's catchy and I love it. Most of my iTunes is stuff you have heard on the radio, that you can sing or dance to. I couldn't give much of a shit about lyrics, I just like if it sounds good. I have a pretty strong sense of what I like and don't like. It's all stuff from this era though.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I listen to a variety of classics like older, classic rock, and alternative, (alotta what you listed), as well as top hits. I like to switch it up between genres. 

I like music that is loud like Yeahright said.


----------



## Strostkovy (Jun 1, 2014)

I pick from various genres, but mostly techno/dubstep/trap/nightcore/other electronic stuff. (I don't have the slightest idea where one ends and the other begins)

Depressing music makes me happy. Unless it's incredibly slow music that pisses me off.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Murdock said:


> I pick from various genres, but mostly techno/dubstep/trap/nightcore/other electronic stuff. (I don't have the slightest idea where one ends and the other begins)
> 
> Depressing music makes me happy. Unless it's incredibly slow music that pisses me off.


oh cool =] I like a little electronica. 
depressing music actually impacts me to the point where I become depressed from it. I suck it up and internalize it like a sponge.  I jam out to it though


----------



## Strostkovy (Jun 1, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> oh cool =] I like a little electronica.
> depressing music actually impacts me to the point where I become depressed from it. I suck it up and internalize it like a sponge.  I jam out to it though


I guess it's by comparison. Depressing music makes me feel good. Happy music makes me depressed.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

i like all kinds of music. except country ;P. I like music from the now to music from the 40s, I looove to listen to it loud. A fav pastime is driving around town and blaring my music. its super therapeutic. 

If i had to pick a top 2 of my fav genres it'd be rock and rap but I pretty much like anything

except country ;P


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

Murdock said:


> I guess it's by comparison. Depressing music makes me feel good. Happy music makes me depressed.


Depressing music can either make me feel happy and validated or it can remind me that I'm depressed.
Love songs though, make me so fucking depressed for some reason. Always have.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I like all kinds of music. I believe every genre can have good and bad songs. But, yeah....I guess the only I´m not really a fan of is folk music...


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not picky at all. I favor anything of the indie genre, though. I enjoy a lot of mainstream, as it gives me a lot of energy, but I feel I can connect to a lot of the music in indie genres (indie pop, indie rock, etc) due to the typically deep and meaningful, or abstract lyrics. It really depends on my mood, but I enjoy all kinds of music, except for really heavy country music and stuff like blue grass and jazz.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

I dive into it all, different types of rap, rock, hiphop...everything you can think of that is in English.

Really Ii just don't particularly care for country (though The Man in black is amazing), bluegrass, polka and soft jazz.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

kaylamint said:


> A fav pastime is driving around town and blaring my music. its super therapeutic.


Aw man me too. Looking at all the scenery and city life and all. That's the best


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Aw man me too. Looking at all the scenery and city life and all. That's the best


hell yessss and going on country roads with bumps that make your car fly when you hit them fast.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Huge bias towards the various metal genres for me (and I listen to every subgenre). Also a big classic rock nut, and enjoy some modern rock/hard rock as well. Pop since the early-mid 2000s can just die. Old school rap and hiphop can stay (I absolutely despise the newer stuff). I love fusion bands such as Gorillas. Some electronica and trance I like, most I don't care for. Dubstep can die a horrible death (like really... how the hell can people fucking like that wubwubwub fart wub wub sound.). Classical/musical stuff I can enjoy if in the mood for it, same for jazz.

I take in music from a musicians standpoint. Lyrics mean nothing to me (and with pop/top100 tend to annoy and grate on me to no end)


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I listen to a wide variety of genres, except for old fashioned country, most heavy metal, and dubstep.
As far as lyrics go, they only mean anything to me when I feel a personal connection to them.
However, I do have a greater appreciation and love for classical music. I'm planning on auditioning for the vocal performance program at my college in two weeks because I love to sing, my high, light, and agile voice fits with classical music (particularly with Mozart, Handel, and Haydn works), and I've learned that not all opera music is dull - in fact a lot of the light, upbeat, and fluid arias can be a lot of fun.
I'm hoping to get accepted into the vocal performance program at my college, graduate, and then go to grad school, so that I can get my Masters or PhD and thus, have a more secure path in the music business as a college voice professor.


----------



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

Hard to pick certain genres. I go thru different phases. Some bands/styles I like: Black Sabbath, Danzig, Ramones, Misfits, Sludge/Stoner Metal, Thrash Metal, occasionally obscure indie stuff I come across randomly, pop, funk, blues, jazz (bebop, free, Coltrane!), ambient, rock, reggae-rocksteady-ska, world, latin, just a bunch a random stuff really.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

I like prog and indie rock, and movie soundtracks. Concept albums are great because there's actually a point to them.
I also like lots of jazz and baroque music, and yeah just basically anything without lyrics is fine by me.
The best music for me is when it's really upbeat and happy and stuff, but then you work out what it's talking about and the mood is so inappropriate that it contrasts and makes you feel more depressed than just having sad-sounding music to start off with.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Se is my inferior so I can answer 

Classical is my favorite; Bach and Brahms are my favorite composers. I also like Ralph Van Williams, although he isn't as good as the previously stated.

Second favorite is Jazz.

I don't usually care for lyrics; I find it diminishes the music. Music is about sound, not words. If I want pretty words, I'll read a book. Music is for sound.


----------

